# Kohler Command Model CV12.5S



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Friend has this engine on a JD riding mower. Not sure how old but engine now won't hold constant speed. Local repair show says the engine can't be fixed because Kohler recognized it had a design fault with the governor system and discontinued it & parts are no longer available. I find that somewhat difficult to swallow and wonder if anyone has a comment. Is it worth fixing assuming parts are available? Thx


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post the John Deere Model number and the Kohler spec numbers and maybe we can find out if parts are indeed obsolete.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Good idea and will do but will be a couple of weeks before I can get info posted. Thx for advice.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi,

John Deere Mower is Model STX38. Kohler CV12.5S, Spec 1215. Thx again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Nothing obsolete about this engine. Here is a list of Internal governor parts, although I am not sure what parts they were referring to. The governor may just need the static adjustment set, although if it's surging or hunting that could indicate a carburetor issue and may not even be governor related!

You can find a complete illustrated parts list at the Kohler website: www.kohlerplus.com just enter as a guest and you must use internet explorer to access their site.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Took the crankcase cover off and found the governor pin laying loose so I'd say that you hit the nail on the head. Will check linkages etc. Now that the gov arm is loose from the shaft, could I get a little help with the static setting. Could trial and error it but would be better if I could start of right. Thx


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

goball said:


> Took the crankcase cover off and found the governor pin laying loose so I'd say that you hit the nail on the head. Will check linkages etc. Now that the gov arm is loose from the shaft, could I get a little help with the static setting. Could trial and error it but would be better if I could start of right. Thx


You can go to the Kohler website link in my previous post and download a service manual that will explain the governor setup and adjustment.


----------



## goball (Sep 25, 2006)

Got the engine running without any difficulty. Trying to sell if anyone is interested.


----------



## Alexguy1922 (3 mo ago)

goball said:


> Hi, John Deere Mower is Model STX38. Kohler CV12.5S, Spec 1215. Thx again.


 We're you ever able to find a manual on it or anything???


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Alexguy1922 said:


> We're you ever able to find a manual on it or anything???


Are you looking for Kohler manuals? go here Partners - Global Parts Lookup
Service manuals are at the bottom of IPL pages


----------

